
Ask HN: Do VC's care about the ethical behavior of the companies they fund? - under_siege
Title pretty much sums it up.<p>Context: I am wondering if I should contact a VC firm about an ethics&#x2F;business issue I am having with a company they fund.
======
charlesdm
> Context: I am wondering if I should contact a VC firm about an
> ethics/business issue I am having with a company they fund.

What would they care? Unless it actively and massively damages the business
(i.e. potential loss of investment), I'd imagine they couldn't care less.
Maximizing their investment is all a VC cares about.

A lawsuit related to the brand name of a company, however, probably could
limit their acquisition chances. So try to sell to them, instead of
litigating. Even if you win, they might run out of money before you get your
attorney fees compensated, and you could be out of pocket a lot of $$.

------
brudgers
My random advice from the internet:

In the context of the other recent thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12011012](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12011012)
This course of action should run by a lawyer.

Overall, framing this as a purely business matter rather than one of
morals/ethics/justice might be useful. My intuition is that there is money set
aside to purchase the domain and a timeline for acquiring it. If there are
millions of dollars for a law suit with uncertain outcomes, there is even more
for a certain quick outcome.

Anyway, there's nothing to be gained by treating matters as personal or evil
regardless of what they might be.

Good luck.

~~~
under_siege
Yes, you are right. Ultimately it's just business.

The research I've done tells me it would be hard to grab my domain given that
I've been doing business under this brand for nearly 30 years. Not a huge
business, but that's not important.

This doesn't mean that they can't make me spend money on lawyers and just burn
me down to the ground as a potentially cheaper strategy to make me cave. Not
sure what to think about this possibility.

------
albasha
If you can generate enough bad publicity for them, they will.

